# Amazonia = tinted water ???



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey All, 

Seems like I'm having "greenish" tint in my 90G open-top setup. I know this is not a green water problem. You can really see the difference during night when Moon Light is ON. 

I talked to 2 other guys who know their stuff but have the same "problem." 

Any ideas ???


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sounds to simple to be but lights or the driftwood? Have you tried adding carbon or Renew to see if it clears up?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

dennis said:


> Sounds to simple to be but lights or the driftwood?


Driftwood - manzanita. I doubt it.

Lights - standard 10,000 / ColorMax PC bulbs. I doubt it.



> Have you tried adding carbon or Renew to see if it clears up?


That was my next step. I wanted to ask before I go that route.

Renew .... never used that product. Any experience with it ?


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

I would appreciate if you could clarify a point in your post.


> I know this is not a green water problem. You can really see the difference during night when Moon Light is ON.


By what mechanism did you rule out green water? Using the moon light?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Perhaps peat in the aquasoil is causing it? How long has the soil been in the tank, I always use carbon so maybe that is why I never noticed it.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

ive been having the same problem, ive beed doing large water changes and useing chemi-pure, and it still hasent cleared up


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I experienced the same coloring. I do believe that it is caused by "stuff" in the Aquasoil. It'll clear up in about 2-3 weeks with regular water changes. PS if you've got some Clear Super, a pinch of that stuff after a water change helps a lot too.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have over 1yr old aquasoil and still have the green/yellow tinting.


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Jay,
If you use AS and PS, you can follow ADA suggestion: in the first week, you can add some activated carbon in your canister filter. Also 1-2 water changes per week. Then...replace the carbon by your normal biological media filter.
In my case: in the first week I put some foam, Bio Rio and activated carbon. Then I replace carbon by more Bio Rio.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

wiste said:


> I would appreciate if you could clarify a point in your post.
> 
> By what mechanism did you rule out green water? Using the moon light?


I simply ruled it out after being years in this hobby. No bio/chem/math explanation ... just simply not green water.  Sorry for being brutally honest.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

All, 

After asking my question I hooked up external AquaClear for carbon filtration purposes. It has been ~24hr and I'm seeing difference. I will report back in couple of days. 

Last time I used carbon in my tank was about 10 years ago  I guess sometimes you have to go back to basics.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I strongly suspect there may be some "bad" Aqua Soil in the marketplace.

Giving up - The Planted Tank Forum

brown/cloudy water with ADA Aquasoil? - The Planted Tank Forum

I made a thread in the ADA sponsor forum here to hopefully help in getting to the bottom of this:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...sible-contaminated-aquasoil-in-the-field.html

So far, everyone seems to suspect that it's user error for some reason.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, my water gets tinted towards the end of the week. I've had the AS for six months. I always just figured it was the driftwood, but maybe not..


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

I have Amazonia as top layer for 1 week now. Yes, the water get cloudy with tinted brown after a few hours inside my tank. After a 80% water change, it goes away a little. 

The ammonia level is pretty high, too.


----------

